# 2007 AUdi Q7 Sweepstakes and Partnership with the Elton John AIDS Foundation Kick Off in March



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – In preparation for the launch of the 2007 Audi Q7, Audi of America has launched a pair of initiatives to spark consumer awareness of the new performance SUV and the Elton John AIDS Foundation (EJAF). Consumers can register to win a driving trip for four to the Rocky Mountains or the Utah canyon lands. Concurrently, potential Audi customers will have an opportunity to have a donation made to the EJAF in their name, courtesy of Audi of America, Inc.
By visiting the Q7 micro-site at http://www.audiusa.com/audiq7, browsers can register to win one of two Driving Adventure vacations. Each trip for four - courtesy of Abercrombie & Kent - includes an Audi Q7 for the drive and accommodations at local luxury resorts in each region along the drive routes. Participants can register once a day between March 1, 2006 and May 15, 2006. Winners will take their driving vacations in the June/July timeframe.
Additionally, Audi has partnered with the Elton John AIDS Foundation (EJAF), a non-profit organization in pursuit to eliminate HIV and AIDS. Audi will sponsor the 14th annual Academy Awards Viewing Dinner and After Party to Benefit the EJAF on Sunday, March 5th. A 2007 Audi Q7 will be auctioned off at the benefit, and the proceeds will go to the EJAF.
A second fundraising program is the “Test Drive an Audi to Help Fight AIDS” program was developed to assist the EJAF towards their pursuit of eliminating the HIV and AIDS viruses. Donations of $50 and $500 are given for prospective owners who test drive or buy/lease a new Audi vehicle, respectively.
This new program will take place in the greater New York, Los Angeles, San Diego, and San Francisco areas. Prospective owners will be sent EJAF incentive cards. Those card holders who test drive an Audi will have a $50 donation made in their name to the EJAF. Card holders that purchase or lease a new Audi will have a $500 made in their name. This program will run until from March 1, 2006 until December 31, 2006. Delivery must be taken before December 31, 2006 for a donation to be made, and test drivers must be 25 years of age for donations to be made in their name. 
AUDI OF AMERICA, INC.: Audi’s history in America dates to 1969, when the brand was first introduced to the U.S. market. Today, a network of over 260 Audi dealers currently offers a line of premium vehicles that include the all-new Audi A3; the sporty A4 sedan, Avant and Cabriolet models; the high performance S4 sedan, Avant and Cabriolet models; the design-leading A6 sedan and Avant; the all-new Audi Q7 performance SUV; the all-aluminum Audi A8; and the award-winning TT Coupe and Roadster. Audi of America is headquartered in Auburn Hills, Michigan, and markets a line of luxury cars built in plants in Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm, Germany and Györ, Hungary. The parent company, Audi AG, is headquartered in Ingolstadt, Germany.


----------

